# Nest fell out of tree 7 hours ago



## simoneg

Hi, about 7 hours ago my neighbour was cutting down some dense foliage and down fell a nest with 2 baby birds inside, they are grey crested pigeons. We put the nest back up in the remaining foliage. The baby birds are about 10cm/3 inches and are brown & fluffy.I am so worried as I have been watching from inside and have seen the mother and father return and hover around but are yet to actually sit back on the nest. It is dark now and I am concerned as what to do next. Will they survive the night? It is summer here so quite warm. If the parents dont come back what will I do?? Any help is much appreciated as I cant sleep/eat as I feel so worried for the babies. Simone


----------



## altgirl35

if they have most of their feathers i would leave them for now, they have each other for warmth, and luckily you have nice weather.
keep an eye out for the parents when the sun comes up


----------



## altgirl35

can you shine a flashlight up there and see if mom or dad are with them now??


----------



## simoneg

*Nest Fallen from Tree*

Just shined a flashlight. No mother. Their little heads stood up and the opened their eyes and looked at me. They are still alive. I think they have minor, small amounts of feathers, and fluff.


----------



## simoneg

Is it possible for the parents to think they have gone? Do they know they are in the nest ? They were hovering around just before dusk, flying back & forth. The babies arent chirping or making any noises thats all so how would they know where they are?


----------



## altgirl35

they will be looking for them when the sun rises, and the babies will become more vocal as they get hungry, and hopefully will get more squeaky when the folks show up in the morning.
stand by, i'm sure more people will be on soon with advice, in the morning you may need to go up and check their crops a couple of times to see if they have been fed and are warm


----------



## simoneg

When we put them back up their crops were quite full. Hopefully enough to get then through the night. Will stay up as late as I can to get advice, it's 10pm here in Australia.


----------



## simoneg

Thanks so much by the way. This is helping me feel a little more at ease.


----------



## plamenh

Hi Simoneg,
Thank you for your care for the babies. I believe that there is no problem for them to spend a night alone, but check on them in the morning. Maybe sometime you should see and feel their crops. If their parents abandoned them (it can happend because ob moving the nest) you may need to handraise them.
Are these kind of pigeons we are talking about:


----------



## simoneg

*Nest Fallen from Tree*

Yes, these are the ones. I have been up all night. I heard some rustling in the nest and went out for a look about midnight. When I got out the nest was on the ground and I could only find 1 baby nearby. I have been keeping it warm all night. It is now 5am. I am going to try and put it back out there - I kept the nest. How long will live with no food if it's crop was full yesterday afternoon. What can I feed it today if it is abandoned?


----------



## altgirl35

oh no! do you think a predator took the other baby??? 
if not.
in the morning if you have a small wicker basket or even one of those plastic containers with the holes in it that blue berries come in, you can put the nest in there and secure it to the tree with wire or nails.
i'm not sure about the diet because i am not sure about the age, or frankly what these birds eat, i'll have to look it up.
can you post a picture?


----------



## altgirl35

looks like they are primarily seed eaters, with some insects and greens.
if they have some feathers you can probably feed her thawed out frozen corn and peas as long as they are not to big.
pop one in her mouth at a time and let her swallow it.
wait a little while to see if someone has any better advice.
i tube my wild babies, and i have no clue about this species  sorry!
i'm sure she is fine for now, so stand by


----------



## simoneg

*photo of bird*

i dont know if this is working can you see the photo of the bird I have uploaded?


----------



## spirit wings

who's fur is that in the pic?


----------



## moonshadow13

What is that he is snuggled up against, a dog??


----------



## moonshadow13

Ooops looks like we must have been typing the same question at the same time


----------



## simoneg

I have her in an old fur hat. Any idea what breed.


----------



## spirit wings

moonshadow13 said:


> Ooops looks like we must have been typing the same question at the same time


lol... I don't think anyone is going to want to wear that hat when baby bird gets done with it.....


----------



## moonshadow13

spirit wings said:


> lol... I don't think anyone is going to want to wear that hat when baby bird gets done with it.....


No probably not especially since what I thought were the toenails of a dog paw must actually be poop 

Sorry I will be of no help identifying the breed all babies look alike to me LOL. I am curious, were you able to find the other baby?


----------



## simoneg

No sign of 2nd baby.


----------



## altgirl35

aww, what a cutie pie, poor 2nd baby, something must have gotten it.
where are all the links with the rubber glove method and parrot hand feeding formula??
do you have any wildlife centers in your area, young piji's and doves will imprint heavily when raised alone, sometimes to the point where they can never be released, it's hard to avoid even with multiples but their chances are better when raised with others of the same species.
not sure if the baby should go back out at this point, whatever got the 2nd baby may come back


----------



## plamenh

I would not place baby outside anymore. Are you sure that 2-nd baby is not in the foliage somewhere?
You may need to handfeed this bird.


----------



## simoneg

*Fallen Nest*

I have checked extensively in all surrounding foliage, I cant find the 2nd bird. I have feed the baby bird just now using a cut off syringe and rubber top method I saw on you tube. I mashed up some organic oats with some luke warm water. It ate the lot and is now asleep. I have placed it near the window, near where its mother may be so that maybe she can hear that the baby is nearby. And vise a versa. I am off to the produce store to try and find some baby parrot feed. Running off a few hours sleep here....


----------



## simoneg

*Fallen Nest*

I bought some baby parrot formula. The mother is sitting right outside near where I took the bird...I cant help but wonder if I should try to put her back in the tree for a few hours?


----------



## altgirl35

good job! baby might like to have some extra warmth, heating pad on low under half the box, you can toss the nest and just use fleece or t-shirt type material, i usually put a couple of paper towels in between them and the cloth so i can keep things clean


----------



## simoneg

Will do thanks, I have some baby formula now so will feed every 3 hours I guess....Mum and dad are still near the window. Its warm here today so I am keeping bird in nest in an old fur hat near the windowsill. Away from drafts and sunlight - it seems warm enough. Hope this little fella makes it through the next few days. Will keep you posted.


----------



## altgirl35

i wonder if mom and dad would come in and feed him


----------



## plamenh

Check on Mum and Dad from time to time, they may be able to spot second baby.
You are doing great job Simoneg.


----------



## simoneg

*Fallen Nest*

The baby bird has taken 2 feeds off me of about 5ml each of the baby parrot formula. I tried to feed it again this afternoon but he wasn't too interested. I will try again at dark before I put him asleep for the night. I am trying to learn how to see if his crop is full or not. Will go out for another look for 2nd baby now as parents have been hanging around.


----------



## TAWhatley

simoneg said:


> The baby bird has taken 2 feeds off me of about 5ml each of the baby parrot formula. I tried to feed it again this afternoon but he wasn't too interested. I will try again at dark before I put him asleep for the night. I am trying to learn how to see if his crop is full or not. Will go out for another look for 2nd baby now as parents have been hanging around.


Good luck on finding the other baby. You're doing well with the one you have. It appears to be some type of dove to me, so about 5 ml per feeding is good. Do realize that as the bird grows and gets older that you will need to feed more. Well done thus far!

As to the crop .. it's just at the base of the neck and it fills up kind of like a little balloon when you feed. It needs to get puffed out a bit and should feel like the consistency of a marshmallow. Not too tight and not too loose .. just nice and firm. If you don't have a tidy little ball of marshmallow there, then you are feeding a bit too little.

Terry


----------



## plamenh

If you say that baby is approx 10 cm long, 5 ml should be Ok. As I can estimate 3 times a day should suffice. You should check crop every time before feeding and after, to get feeling when empty and full. It needs to be empty before feeding and this is indication how much and how often. Once it grows, 2 times a day feeding will replace 3 times one.


----------



## simoneg

Join Date: Oct 2009
Posts: 14
Another dawn. Little man still alive and going real well. After searching and searching everywhere around I cant find that 2nd baby. I have given up hope for him. I am concentrating on this little baby I have here. Mum is watching her baby being fed by me through my front kitchen window. He is eating more now, probably 10ml this morning. He didnt really like the pet store food. He keeps wanting the organic oats, dash of milk and water. Dont know whether I should continue just with this or make him take the formula. Anyway, I hope this is a sign that the little man is getting used to me being his carer for now. I know where the crop is and I understand what you have told me about it. I am monitoring it all the time. Thanks so so much for your support. I will post again tonight.


----------



## Jay3

I think that if the parents had come back for him that I would have tried putting him out during the day time, and watched to see what happened with the parent birds. Whatever it was that got the other baby was a night predator. If the parents came back for him, then they probably would have stayed with him through the night. Just seems too bad.


----------



## JGregg

Thank you for saving the baby and bringing it inside where it's safe.

Please do not feed your baby bird milk. Birds are unable to digest lactose (a sugar found in dairy products).


----------



## plamenh

You are doing great Simoneg, just one small note, please take the milk off the diet. Birds cannot digest milk and gives them no nutritional value. You can add drop of honey though.


----------



## simoneg

*Fallen Nest*

OK, no more milk, notes taken. I was only giving it about 0.5ml with 4.5ml water base + formula per meal so hopefully I have not done any damage. Has taken food today. Is going to toilet fine. Parents still hanging around. Where could I put it out in the morning where it will be safe from butcher birds, crows and crows???


----------



## simoneg

*Fallen Nest*

Another morning. Baby still fine. Eating well. Sleeps all night without a peep. Very hungry this morning - took about 5ml in one gulp & then another 3-4ml in the 2nd. Beak has changed shape in 3 days....amazing. I think I may need to get a cage at some stage as he is starting to "perch" on top of my old fur hat. Probably wont be long till he wants to walk around??? What sort of cage will I buy? Any suggestions?


----------



## plamenh

Dog carrier will do, cage needs to be long and wide, not high, as these birds like to spend time on the ground foraging. Couple of flat planks for perching and food and water dish for interior design. Your fur hat will be in use for some time jet.


----------



## Jay3

Yes, dog crates work well. He needs a cage large enough to be able to flap his wings without hitting the sides.


----------



## simoneg

*Fallen Nest*

OK a long and wide cage it is. I will head out over the next few days to get one. I will keep him in the hat for some time yet. So this is the 4th day now in my care. Do you think he is going to make it or could he still die because he is away from his mother?


----------



## plamenh

Baby birds are tough creatures. However fragile they look. 
With propper care he will make it, and you are giving him.
Post some pictures from time to time please to see his progress.


----------



## maxinec

Simone, 
My family has been reading the daily accounts of you and your little bird and have been enthralled. We recently joined Pigeon Talk when we found an injured young pigeon a few days ago. What an awesome job you have been doing!
Maxine


----------



## simoneg

*Fallen Nest*

I cant believe how much this little bird has changed in 4 days. He has more feathers, beak has changed shape, he even talks different. Mum STILL hanging around my kitchen window, she watches me feed him at about 5am and then they talk to each other through the window (I swear to god). Gee I would pay money to know what they are talking about together. This is amazing. I feel like opening the window and seeing if she will come in. She seems to be building a new nest, maybe trying again. I wish I could give her back the baby but I dont know what to do, where to put it, etc. I dont want it to fall to a predator again. Has anyone out there successfully reunited baby and mother after this long?? Thanks fo all your lovely comments and suggestions.


----------



## plamenh

If mother is building new nest. There will be new set of babies. Unfortunately one cannot reunite youngsters with their parents if nest is destroyed. I tried this on several ocassions and it didn't work. I just managed to stress the babies.


----------



## simoneg

Day 6, all good, still taking baby formula well. Is eating a little more every day. Flapping and stretching wings every now and then. I think he is going to make it for now, and then comes part 2. However am I going to teach him to pick up food or fly on his own? Do they eat budgie seeds???


----------



## plamenh

They eat wild bird seed mix. Just place a dish with seeds in the cahe and another with water. Baby will start playing first, and if not on the week 3~4 you can show him by pecking with your finger.
If nothing helps, take him outside with the cage and spill some seeds arround. Other birds will teach him what to do.


----------



## simoneg

*New Photos of Baby Bird*

Here are 2 photos. One of the approx size now of the bird. Anyone with an age guess? Anyone with a sex guess? In the 2nd photo can you see the mother in her new nest outside looking at her baby in my kitchen (baby sitting on straw hat on top of an old sock)? I feel so sorry for her, I feel like putting the baby out there or something....they talk to each other.


----------



## plamenh

I would say 2~3 weeks old (compared to Senegal doves). Cute birdy. No need to be sorry, she is fed, safe and she's got you.


----------



## altgirl35

awww! what a cutie pie


----------



## altgirl35

i wish she could come over to my house!


----------



## simoneg

*Fallen Nest*

It has been 7 days now since I have been caring for this little bird. I can't believe that he has made it this far. I am so pleased. He is eating more food now, wanting 2 feeds in the morning not 1, and then wanting food pretty much every 2 hours until about 3/4pm and then he wants nothing until the next morning. Is flapping and jump/flying around the place. Mum is sitting in new nest, staying put. I am trying to teach him to pick up seeds but he is not doing it. Will keep trying.....and trying.


----------



## plamenh

That's great news. Baby is growing and it is natural that it want's more food. Do not worry, seeds pecking will come by itself when ready. Just leave seeds and dish of water arround.


----------



## simoneg

*Fallen Nest*

It has now been 11 days since we have rescued and cared for this little bird. I would say he has doubled in size, maybe more. He is doing a small amount of flying around the house from place to place. So his wings are working well. Learning to pickup seeds, but still wanting the baby formula 3-4 times a day. My next question is when do I release him? Mum is sitting on 2 new eggs right out my kitchen window - so I dont wish to bother her. Should I wait another week??? 2 weeks?? When will I know it is time? Here is the latest picture of him/her.....still dont know the sex. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jay3

Hellllooooooooooooo! If you release him at this young age, and during the cold weather, and alone,YOU ARE GIVING HIM A DEATH SENTENCE!
You might just as well take him to a vet and have him put to sleep. It would be kinder than freezing or starving to death. Or even better........................being eaten ALIVE by a predator, most likely a hawk. I just have to ask you...............Do you even read the answers you have been given to this question, over and over. If you release him now, and alone, HE WILL DIE. We are not telling you this just to ruin your day. That's just the way it is. So if you are going to do it anyway, then why the heck did you bother to keep him alive this long. It may be an inconvenience, but sometimes we are inconvenienced to help someone or something else. I saved 6 little pigeons a year and a half ago. I had planned to release them eventually. Then I found P.T. and learned of the dangers of releasing orphaned babies that had never learned how to find food or shelter. Or how to avoid being lunch to a hawk or feral cat. I didn't get the much needed shed that we had planned on building that summer. No, instead, we spent 10 times more on a loft and aviary for the babies that we had raised. Since then we have added several more rescues who would have died if we had not taken them in. We now love each and every one of them. I wish you were closer to me. If you were, I would take the poor little thing. Because, his fate will be the same if you just turn him out in a hard world that he is not prepared for. You will kill him. I'm sorry, but that is just the way it is. Yet you keep asking if you can release him yet. I GIVE UP!


----------



## Jay3

I apologize for thinking it to be cold there. I must have gotten your post mixed up with another. I'm sorry for that. But all the rest of what I said is true. You cannnot just release him. He will die by himself. Isn't there a rehabber or something there where you could bring him? He doesn't know anything. He's just a baby. He can't survive all alone in the wild. You put all that work into him. And it will be for nothing if you just turn him out. Pigeons learn from their parents. He didn't have that opportunity.


----------



## simoneg

*Bird Update*

Hi Everyone, I still have the little bird. He is almost fully grown now. I have him in a long wide cage as you guys suggested and he sits still on my kitchen bench. Mum comes by everyday and sits near him/her. It is picking up and eating seeds and now only has 2 feeds per day via the tube. I let him out of the cage twice a day for a flying lesson (inside). He seems to fly quite well around the place and returning to my head when he is done. I will continue looking after this bird until I decide what to do next. Sorry for the delay in posting but I was really upset with the last comment from Jay. I am just trying to do the best I can with no knowledge of these birds. Thanks for all the private emails. I will post a photo of the little man this week. Simone xx


----------



## Jay3

He's a month old now, and should be on seed by now. You should be able to stop tubing him. If you feed him the defrosted peas and corn by putting it back in his mouth, he'll swallow it. Then soon he would start to pick them up himself. Makes feeding a whole lot easier.


----------



## altgirl35

your doing great sim, and i have the belief that wild birds should be free, it's thier birthright, and if we help them we need to do all we can to get them back in the wild where they belong.
but i also limit exposure to all humans and domestic animals and do my very best to avoid imprinting because it does handicap them, humans raising them handicaps them and yes they are more at risk once released, but many do survive, i know they visit my yard for food everyday.
most importantly i make sure they are not friendly when they are released for their own safety, if they land on someone they may be misunderstood and killed, this happened to a friend of mine, she raised a single crow and released him when he was clearly imprinted and loved people, she exposed him to all her friends and let them play with him and touch him.
anyways, he saw her neighbor and went to go beg for food from him he thought he was being attacked and killed him with a pitchfork.
soooo, if you do plan to release your baby, please limit exposure to just feeding and only you feed him, don't talk to him and snuggle, go feed him quickly and get out of the room.
when he starts to avoid you and stops begging keep him outside for most of the day in his cage so he can see the other doves, but bring him in at night unless you have a predator proof aviary.
once weaned really leave him alone
listen to your gut, don't release if he is just going to sit outside and wait for you, something will kill him.
if your going to keep him, that is your decision, then you can disregard my advice and have hopefully a wonderful loving relationship with him.
not sure what your local laws are regarding keeping these doves or how strict they are, but if it's illegal don't forget that if he gets sick or injured you may not be able to bring him to the vet.


----------



## Pawbla

Do you have any new photos? I've been following the thread for a while, lol, but just lurking .


----------



## altgirl35

i know right pawbla!! i bet he is getting soo pretty, frankly i'm really fascinated with these doves, they are so unusual and pretty being here in the usa.
i keep going to websites and wondering about getting a couple, but my bird room is packed with rescued parrots, it's more wishful thinking that anything


----------



## plamenh

Funny how your youngster looks like one of my baby doves.


----------



## altgirl35

awww!! soo cute, i wanna kiss him all over


----------



## simoneg

*Latest Photo*

Hi all, here is the photo I promised you. He/she has grown alot hey?


----------



## plamenh

Sure she is, at least double the size.


----------



## doveone52

Good job! Bless you for all you've done!


----------



## altgirl35

awww, sweet little dove, i love her!! can you teleport her to my house, she can stay with me!


----------



## starlinglover95

oh wow! She is adorable. haha i'm with altgirl - can you teleport her?  lol beautiful


----------



## Pawbla

Awww, so cute .


----------



## simoneg

*Weaned I think...*

I have taken your advice and stopped tube feeding the bird. It was so hard the first few days as she cried a little, but I persisted and now she is picking up seeds all by herself morning noon and night. I tried the corn and pea thing but had little success. One morning while cutting up fruit I threw in some seeds from the waste. Of all things she likes to eat rockmelon/cantelope seeds! I am trying to keep her outside as much as possible but it's hard. I have a 4yr old, a husband and a dog that I have to take care of too! She is scared of people that come near her.......except me. So hopefully this is a good sign for a future release. Will post again soon.


----------



## simoneg

*Bird Update*

Hi all, today my dad and I made a platform out our front window and now the bird is outside 24 hours a day in the cage. This is the only way we could make it predator proof. My plan is to leave it outside for about a week (caged) and then open the door on the exterior side so it can fly out/or back in. I am setting up feed and seed in bowls both inside & outside the cage/on the platform as well so if it does fly away and gets hungry it may come back and feed straight off the platform. I am really making this up as I go along. The bird is 100% feeding and drinking by itself. I will post again before I try and release it. Here's hoping.


----------



## altgirl35

simone i'm not sure what kind of nightime predators you have there but i wouldn't feel safe leaving her out at night.
here we have raccoons that will scare a bird until they get a grip on their feathers and pull them through the bars of a cage like that.
i'm glad she is doing good, and that she is afraid of people, you did a great job


----------



## plamenh

Please do not hurry to release as soon her firs molt will start and her immune system will need boosting with vitamins and minerals.


----------



## simoneg

*Bird Update*

The platform is not accessible by any ground or climbing animal. It is over 7 ft off the ground with no pole of base to climb up. It is safe there. I bought it in last night about 10pm. She was fine. I am in no rush to release. i will take your advice and take it slow. What is the first molt? Thanks - Simone xx


----------



## plamenh

Young birds are changing their feathers into adult plumage on their first moult. This is as stressfull for them as weaning and even more. They need good feeding, vitamins and minerals to grow new feathers. At this stage, their immune system is very fragile and they get ill easily.


----------



## simoneg

*Bird Update*

Thanks for that. I have noticed her feathers changing a lot over the past week. Especially around her neck and breast area. I will keep her safe & fed.


----------



## simoneg

*Bird Update*

Yesterday I opened the side gate on the cage. My little mate climbed out on his ledge and sat there for ages before he flew away. I watched him in the tree for awhile but then he disappeared. About 3pm I looked out the window to see if I could see him anywhere and I clicked my fingers and called him. Next thing he flew down on a tree right in front of the window, came back to his cage and ate/drank. I decided to keep him locked up last night (bit by bit I say). This morning after another feed and drink I opened the cage again and he flew away. This time his mum and dad were around I am sure. But he didnt know who they were and was a little frightened I think. I have seen him on and off flying around today but I dont know if he will come back again as its getting near mid afternoon now and I havent seen him for a few hours. It's the strangest feeling. I can't believe I am saying this but I am worrying about him and hope he is OK. Thanks everyone for helping me through these past 2 months. I have learnt so much. If the little man comes back again I will post back. If you dont hear from me then he never did. In the end I have done the best I could with what I have - Merry Xmas everyone. Simone xx


----------



## plamenh

Don't worry Simone, he will be around. In any case rumor will spread and other birds in need of help will come to you. This is how usually starts.


----------



## amyable

Hi Simone,

This has been a great story to follow, you've done a wonderful job.

It must be hard opening the cage for the first time and watching it fly off.

I do hope you are able to see it from time to time but rest assured it was well and fit from your care so has the best chance it ever had of a good life.

Well done,

Janet


----------



## altgirl35

i understand that worried feeling, it the hardest thing to let something you loved, cared and nurtured for go out into the big bad world.
i bet he will be around also, seems to be the way doves are, at least the ones i have raised stuck around for a while, then they start going for longer periods of time, then they get older and i can't tell them from the wild ones anymore.


----------



## simoneg

*Bird Update*

My little mate has been back twice now. He goes back into the cage ( I have left the door open) and then tries to get inside the house ( he can see me through the galss I think). I give him some feed & water and then he goes off again. Sometimes for a few hours, sometimes all day. He seems to be staying local just as you say. Here's hoping he is getting the hang of things. I have still been locking him up at night if he comes back at dusk. He is yet to spend a night outside the cage on his own.


----------



## plamenh

Can you post some pictures, I'm curious of his adult plumage look.


----------



## simoneg

*Bird Update - Photo*

Here is a photo I took this morning before I let him out. Can I ask.....do pidgeons attack each other? Every time the baby bird flies into the foliage the 2 parent birds come closer and then they have been flying down to the cage and scaring the baby and it flies off to somewhere where I cant see it anymore. I am wondering if they are trying to make contact or whether they are trying to scare it off as they think it is an intruder? Also how long do doves live? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jay3

Because the baby was taken, they don't really know him now. They probably think of him as an intruder.


----------



## plamenh

Yes most pigeons and doves are territorial and will defend nest even from their offspring’s. This is normal behavior and secures that new babies doesn’t get hurt and there is enough food around.


----------



## simoneg

*Bird Update*

Hi everyone. I have decided (upon much convincing to my husband) to keep this bird as a pet. It keeps flying back to my window and trying to get in. I have tried 3 times to release it now. It is too attached to me (and maybe me to it) . I have decided to care for it full time. The other birds are giving it a hard time and I cant bear to see it in trouble any longer 
(a)What is a good companion for these birds as I am going to get an aviary. Obviously another grey dove would be ideal but they are not available to purchase here in Australia.
(b) Any idea of the sex of this bird?

Cheers
Merry Christmas

Simone


----------



## plamenh

Would you pleas post some pictures of her  after moult.
I personally agree with your decision as hand raised babies are more attached to humans and less fit to survive in the wild.


----------



## altgirl35

awww, cool, nice to hear she can remain with you, raising a single bird is always tough, they just don't understand that they are bird.
doves, pigeons, alot of waterfowl and crows really heavily imprint, it's hard to prevent with them.
what about a little ringneck dove, i would say the sooner and younger they are the better.
no idea on the sex but you can dna her, not sure what's available in your country
do a search online and they will usually send you a kit, it's pretty cheap to do


----------



## james_1980

Wow. Greetings from Hertfordshire, England. I found a pigeon a few days ago. Your story and pictures really are fascinating. Thank you for all you have done for this little chap, from bird lovers everywhere. Does he have a name? My vet told me that with a pigeon you need some form of internal probe examination to sex them.


----------



## Jay3

james_1980 said:


> Wow. Greetings from Hertfordshire, England. I found a pigeon a few days ago. Your story and pictures really are fascinating. Thank you for all you have done for this little chap, from bird lovers everywhere. Does he have a name? My vet told me that with a pigeon you need some form of internal probe examination to sex them.


They can be sexed with a bit of blood, or from a feather.


----------



## amyable

I'm so pleased to hear you're going to keep your little friend too. It is so hard for them when they haven't been reared in the wild.

I look forward to hearing how it gets along, so do keep us posted especially with pictures when you have it's new home set up.

Good luck

Janet


----------



## TAWhatley

You should be able to fairly easily purchase a ringneck dove as a companion. If you are able to determine the sex of your dove, then an opposite sex ringneck would be the ideal companion. If you aren't able to determine the sex of your dove, then I would suggest you purchase a female ringneck dove as a companion. That should work regardless of the sex of your dove.

Good luck, and please keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## simoneg

*Bird Update*

Hi everyone, Happy New year to you all. Thanks for your responses about a friend/mate for "Lucky" ( yes I have named him). I am looking into trying to locate a dove I can buy. In Australia I think they are considered pests and are not really available for purchase. I will make some enquiries (anyone out here from Australia can help ???). Will post some pictures soon. Regards, Simone


----------



## simoneg

*Bird Update*

Hi all, looks like "Lucky" is settling in well. Here is a picture I took this morning. He/she is such a darl. Still no luck in finding him a friend but I think he is quite happy here with us. Still locking him up at night (doesnt make a peep). I guess he is part of our family now...


----------



## spirit wings

wow this bird has come a long way...and hit the jack pot!..lol...


----------



## amyable

Hi Simone,

I love the latest picture. It looks as if Lucky has found a friend the way he's staring at the ornament next to him ! 

Good luck in finding a mate. Quite an amazing story,

Janet


----------



## altgirl35

what a beautiful bird she has grown into, absolutely lovely


----------



## simoneg

*Bird Update*

"Lucky" is still with us and settling in well. He/she made it's first "o-ohh" today. Before that it was muffled groans. I was so proud. I am cleaning up a few "mishaps" here and there around the place. But I dont care. This photo was taken this morning. He loves the morning sun and knows just where to sit to get it too. xx
PS: thats not bird poo on the left, it was the way the old chest came. funny I know.


----------



## cotdt

Is the bird still alive?


----------



## simoneg

*New Update - Lucky!!!!!*

Hi Everyone. I thought I would never post here again about Lucky, my bird, but I have the most amazing story and I wanted to share about it. 2 months ago I set Lucky free {again}. This was the 4th time. Except this time he never returned. I called and called his/her name for weeks. Everyday. And nothing. My family thought I was banana's. I cried, cried, I was sad and I thought the worst. I thought He/she was dead. I couldn't sleep at night. It was like I lost a child. I had set up seed and water outside weeks before, and sat him outside every day in his cage watching all the other birds come down to feed. I was hoping he/she knew where to come for feed. Anyway, last week I went outside to dry my hair in the sunshine. I sat down in my usual seat and called "Lucky's" name again. It had been 2 months since I last saw him/her. Then a bird flew down and sat near my leg. I froze. I was absolutely dumb founded. It was Lucky. I bent down slowly and put my fingers underneath his/her legs and he got right on. He sat with me for 30 minutes! He fluffed up on my knee and went to sleep. Now I know there will be some people who think I am making up stories. I don't care because every word is true. I screamed to my husband to get the camera. He took these shots before Lucky flew away. Since that day I have seen Lucky 3-4 times. I always know when I see him. He is the only one who does not fly away when I walk over to the seed feeding tray. I just cannot believe that Lucky has made it. After all this time, and me, being a total new novice to pidgeons and doves. I am so happy. I feel like I have really achieved something special. OK, I am rambling on. I am going to get another champagne! Simone xxx


----------



## altgirl35

oh what wonderful news!!! i have a similar one with a seagull, it's on my website in my signature called sam's story.
i know exactly that horrible pain you felt in your heart when you couldn't find him, i'm so glad he came back, what joy you must have felt.
thank you so much for the update


----------



## altgirl35

oh, and take a big swig of that champagne for me!


----------



## Dobato

All I can say is, just beautiful!

Need more stories like this here, now and then, it certainly started my day off right.

Karyn


----------



## Jay3

What a wonderful update. Nice pictures, Lucky looks great. I'm glad he's okay, and it must be great to know you did good! Nice that you can enjoy his visits. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Pigeonlove

Yes, thank you so much for the update. This is an awesome story. It is the ending we all wish for...born free, right! It just goes to show that their natural instincts do kick in--and Lucky probably has some babies out there somewhere!!! Great job!


----------



## amyable

Oh my goodness, what a great story.
Thank you so much for letting me now you'd posted the update, I'd have hated to miss this. How amazing that Lucky has obviously managed to cope in the wild but to still have his trust and friendship is truely special.

I hope you continue to get visits, maybe he'll bring his new family to feed aswell one day. 

All the best to you and Lucky.

Janet


----------

